# beginner



## gangstar1 (Nov 14, 2005)

i was wondering what protein shakes i should really be  buying. i am new to this stuff an wanna get serious about it.so i need to get my supplys in order before i start my  process .i know u guys can help me with this .thanks to any one who replys .


----------



## healthfreak (Nov 14, 2005)

doesnt really matter. just get a tub of whey. I prefer higher power or optuimums nutrtion 100% whey.


----------



## Testosperone (Nov 14, 2005)

yeah protein is protein.just try and get the most grams per serving that junk goes quick


----------



## mandarb11 (Nov 14, 2005)

Well there is whey and then there are the weight gainers that are full of protein, carbs etc. These weight gainers are high in calories whereas the whey is just protein. I use whey post workout as it is absorbed quicker (easily digested) and during the day I use a weight gainer, currently one called muscle juice. It is a good price for the amount of stuff in it.


----------



## gangstar1 (Nov 14, 2005)

so mandarb 11 wat the link so i can go check out this muscle juice nice one mate !!


----------



## wolfyEVH (Nov 14, 2005)

allthewhey.com is where i go


----------



## heavy (Nov 14, 2005)

Whey Isolate. Dont use concentrate, unless your low on cash. Also, like the others said, dont use weight gainers, they are garbage.


----------



## mandarb11 (Nov 14, 2005)

Well I buy mine from a local supplement store but it is from an American company so it is widely distributed.  This is the stuff here:
http://store.yahoo.com/homegym/ulnumuju25.html
but look locally why pay for shipping if you don't have to!
Oh and the stuff actually tastes good too!


----------



## gangstar1 (Nov 15, 2005)

Fanks Guys


----------



## big1pimp (Nov 15, 2005)

Whey Isolate!!!


----------

